# me ide for the real cold smoker



## mwhuntandcook (Oct 10, 2013)

1rökrör.JPG



__ mwhuntandcook
__ Oct 10, 2013






starting with the smoke generator,its a home made version of the smoke daddy













12klar.JPG



__ mwhuntandcook
__ Oct 10, 2013






starting up with to make 2 diffrens size on the generator













iphone 924.JPG



__ mwhuntandcook
__ Oct 10, 2013






so this is the finishing smoke generator


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello mwhuntandcook and welcome to the fun.  Great looking smoke generator.  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  The trial and error method works well.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice looking smoke generator!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 10, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2013)

[h1]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   Pretty Neat !!!*[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.

Good job, now that you have your generators, what will you use them on?

Maybe this will give you some ideas.   My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------

